# Manti North Bear



## utahntv (Mar 4, 2021)

So it appears I accidentally applied for and drew a bear area different from what I was planning. I have hunted the area for elk and deer but not bear. Anyone have insight for the Manti North area?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Which season did you draw? How many points did you burn? 

Manti had plenty of bears. Unless you had a ton of points I would say keep the tag and go shoot a bear!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

So... you had the initial hunt area selection. You checked that area.

You confirmed the hunt area when you added the application. You proceeded with it.

When you checked out before you entered your card information, you confirmed the hunt area.

Then you were sent a confirmation email after it was submitted.

That’s 4 times you were given a chance to catch and correct your “error”...

Sorry about your unfortunate, bad luck.


----------

